# Lurking for about a week, decided to join -- Hey Y'all



## BeautifulTrama

Hi Everyone. I'm BT - - - so it's the song I was listening to when I registered (Beautiful Trauma) and I hate trying to come up with a nickname - but, it seemed to fit so decided to use that. And yes my fingers hit the register button before I noticed I left out the U....:slap: - don't judge me. I've had my contacts in all day and my eyes are starting to get a little blurry.

Anyway, I'm 44 have be married for 23 years. We have a 22 yo and a 16 yo. I work from home, I bake and decorate custom cookies. It keeps my days pretty busy, until recently, I've been pre-occupied with other things - - but that is for another thread and discussion.

I guess that's the short and sweet of it. I look forward to meeting you all!

BeautifulTrama :slap: (Bless My Heart)


----------



## Blaine

Welcome Trama. Pull up a chair and order a drink. Whats up?


----------



## Cynthia

Welcome. I think if you message a moderator someone will be able to fix the spelling for you.

Be nice to the moderators. They all work hard to keep this a good community and they don't paid.

@EleGirl, @farsidejunky, @MattMatt


----------



## MattMatt

Actually I think @BeautifulTrama adds an air of mystique to your name. 

But a change can be arranged if you want.


----------



## BeautifulTrama

MattMatt said:


> Actually I think @BeautifulTrama adds an air of mystique to your name.
> 
> But a change can be arranged if you want.


I appreciate it, but I think I will leave it as is. 

Thanks for the welcomes


----------



## arbitrator

*Welcome to the TAM Family, BT! You're a most welcomed addition!

Let us know how we can help!*


----------



## Fazz

Welcome, I'm also new and everyone I've come across has been very warm and welcoming. I'm curious to get to know the community a little better here. What made you decide to join?


----------



## BeautifulTrama

arbitrator said:


> *Welcome to the TAM Family, BT! You're a most welcomed addition!
> 
> Let us know how we can help!*


Thanks!


----------



## BeautifulTrama

Fazz said:


> Welcome, I'm also new and everyone I've come across has been very warm and welcoming. I'm curious to get to know the community a little better here. What made you decide to join?


Thanks! I'm hoping I will get some time today and post what's been going on. I'm so angry and confused on what to do next.


----------



## EleGirl

BeautifulTrama said:


> Thanks! I'm hoping I will get some time today and post what's been going on. I'm so angry and confused on what to do next.


A good way to get started is to create a thread in "General Relationship Discussions". It's a pretty active forum.


----------

